# NEW STUFFER



## smokin pop-pop (Mar 14, 2021)

Evening all,
so I don't know if anyone has seen my RANT today but I was stuffing 25lbs. of sticks and my Cabelas 11lb stuffer was giving me a hell of a time so I'm looking for a new one. I would like it to be able to stuff 17mm casings and be motorized as I most often have to work alone. Everyone I talked to says the LEM 5lb'r is a best bet but does not come motorized. So how do you guys manage stuffing solo. TIA


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2021)

IMO, if you are going motorized, buy the new double tube for snack sticks...

cajuneric uses the new double tube in this video...
https://twoguysandacooler.com/smoked-chicken-hot-dogs/

The double tube will half the pressure in the stuffer hopper.....it's made by the sausage maker.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2021)

also, narrow and tall stuffer hoppers are better for small diameter casings becasue the pressure is lower on the plunger.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2021)

Learning and watching this thread


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 14, 2021)

Yup, 

 indaswamp
 has you covered. Follow his advice here.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2021)

I have no problem stuffing myself. Not sure where you can find this stuffer its powered by water from your faucet which pushes a piston down the tube. This cost me about 80 dollars 25 years ago. The stuffer tube is 13.34 mm outside diameter 9.75 mm inside diameter and will hold 7 lbs.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 14, 2021)

Check this out comes with jerky nozzle and snack stick nozzle. I don't even use casings with this thing it works great. Yes it's kind of a pain to load but that's a small price to pay for the job it does. Working alone with it is no problem at all

Cabela's Electric Jerky Blaster | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2021)

Here's a video link to the newer version of mine


----------



## Steve H (Mar 15, 2021)

The Lem jerky canon works well for sticks. But I wouldn't want to do 25 pounds with it. My 7 pound upright does ok with them. I just make the sticks a bit moister so they stuff easier.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 15, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Check this out comes with jerky nozzle and snack stick nozzle. I don't even use casings with this thing it works great. Yes it's kind of a pain to load but that's a small price to pay for the job it does. Working alone with it is no problem at all
> 
> Cabela's Electric Jerky Blaster | Bass Pro Shops



I've never seen those before. Kind of neat.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 15, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I've never seen those before. Kind of neat.



Works great you can stuff into casings with it but we actually find no reason to. I've probably done 75-100 lbs of jerky and snack sticks with it and not had a problem


----------



## pumpkinseed (May 11, 2021)

I have a vertical crank stuffer, works well, doing it by myself is ok. But my shoulders are still in good shape. 

When you're stuffing sticks do you have a problem with meat oozing past the plunger?  For a full tube of meat stuffing into a snack stick I'll get more than half a pound.  Replaced the gasket a few months ago so it is as good as I think it can be.  It is the only stuffer I've had so I don't know how it compares to other ones.


----------

